# [SOLVED] Seltsamkeit mit Openoffice-3.*

## Max Steel

Hallo Leute.

Ich fahre ein AMD64 System und wundere mich.

Wenn ich Openoffice installiere rauschen bei mir mindestens 10 Stunden lang diese Meldung vorbei:

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:299: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules                  

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:315: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules                     

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:331: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules                                               

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:334: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules                                               

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:338: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules                       

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:353: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules                                               

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:356: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:467: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:470: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:474: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:478: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:491: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:500: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:508: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:517: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1/work/ooo/build/ooo310-m11/solver/310/unxlngx6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:537: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules
```

Und sich immer wieder wiederholen?

Scheinbar handeln sich diese "Warnungen" um eine Zusammenfassung während des Build-Vorgangs.

Aber so viele? Finde ich ja doch sehr seltsam.

Es sind immer die gleichen Warnungen.

Und es sind viele.

Hier noch meine make.conf

http://nopaste.info/066e4c47c2.html

Würde es evtl helfen den Vorgang abzubrechen.

die build.log zu löschen und danach per ebuild /usr/portage/.../openoffice-3.1.0.ebuild merge den Befehl neu zu starten?

Edith:

Oder irgendwie per sed die build.log von diesen Einträgen erleichtern.

----------

## 69719

Dann versuch es doch mal mit Safe CFlags.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm, hab ich noch nicht probiert.

Wenn man den Prozess stoppt, die build.log löscht (oder verschiebt) und dann per ebuild <> merge weitermacht geht das auch ^^

Aber, fürs nächste mal, hast Recht sollte ich wohl machen.

----------

